# Central Wisconsin Trainer



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking for a trainer in the central Wisconsin area for 1.5 year old German Shepherd. Please PM me with details if interested. I can host but am also willing to travel within a limited radius.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

FYI, I may have found an option. If you would like to participate and/or have any equipment, please PM me to discuss.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

Great news, we have begun training in Wausau, WI. In addition, there is also a search and rescue organization in town that is starting to meet regularly. Central Wisconsin K-9 is the name of the group. They are listed on facebook and you can find out more information there.


----------

